# Christmas crunch time! What are you making?



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

The sawdust has been flying in my shop the past couple of weeks, and I have currently have about 8 projects going at once! You'll notice that I stole most of these ideas from other members, so a big thank you to them!

What is everyone else out there making for gifts this year?

This is my first picture frame. I have another waiting on splines, and two more waiting on assembly. I used THIS thread as my guide.








This is one of three I am making this year. These are quick and easy (if you don't scroll the initial up top). I have a few others that I made from offcuts as backups in case I forgot about someone. 44 degree angle on the bottom and an 1 3/8" hole about 6 1/2" up from the bottom. I don't remember where I got the dimensions from, but there have been several posted on here lately.








If you have a bandsaw, I suggest knocking out a few of these. They are kind of fun, and everyone is getting a kick out of them so far. I got this idea HERE and after a little bit of searching, I found a template on woodgears.ca








Thankfully, I am only making one end grain cutting board this year. I just gathered up all of my scraps and threw them together to make this one. I wasn't a huge fan of the pattern at first, but it is growing on me. I have always used THIS thread as my guide for these. 








And last but certainly not least, a total of 32 end grain coasters. These have turned out to be a lot more work than I originally anticipated. You can see the other stack of 18 waiting to get sprayed. I got the idea HERE from Steve.








I shouldn't have any problems finishing everything before Christmas... famous last words right?

Hopefully this will give everyone some ideas/motivation to build some more gifts this year. Let's see what y'all have been up to.


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

Kind of makes you feel like Santa and the elves. Nice work on everything you did there.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I've got a coffee table I need to finish by Christmas. I started it this weekend. My current issue is the two flat panels that need flattening I usually get sanded 4 hours from here......anyone know a place in north east Wisconsin with a wide belt sander that isn't an arm and leg??


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Paarker said:


> Kind of makes you feel like Santa and the elves. Nice work on everything you did there.


Thanks. I guess I do feel like Santa, now if only I could find the elves to do all the work...



ryan50hrl said:


> I've got a coffee table I need to finish by Christmas. I started it this weekend. My current issue is the two flat panels that need flattening I usually get sanded 4 hours from here......anyone know a place in north east Wisconsin with a wide belt sander that isn't an arm and leg??


How far out are the panels and what thickness are you working with? You'd be surprised how well the router planer jig method works. All of the tool marks sand off really fast also.


----------



## lilman (Nov 22, 2012)

It seems to be bird feeder year for me. Finishing up one I made using wood from HD cut off bin and the next will be from some pallets I snatched from work.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

lilman said:


> It seems to be bird feeder year for me. Finishing up one I made using wood from HD cut off bin and the next will be from some pallets I snatched from work.


All of the reindeer I cut out was from a pallet I grabbed from work too. Although I need to pick up a metal detector because my current one is my chop saw blade...


----------



## Seubs070 (Oct 7, 2013)

ryan50hrl said:


> I've got a coffee table I need to finish by Christmas. I started it this weekend. My current issue is the two flat panels that need flattening I usually get sanded 4 hours from here......anyone know a place in north east Wisconsin with a wide belt sander that isn't an arm and leg??


Ryan. I see a place in Green Bay advertising planing and sanding on craigslist. I was searching for planers when I saw the ads. Otherwise kettle moraine hardwoods does it but it may be a bit of a drive for you.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

22 boxes- narrowing in on the goal!!!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

captainawesome said:


> . How far out are the panels and what thickness are you working with? You'd be surprised how well the router planer jig method works. All of the tool marks sand off really fast also.


Ya....but then I'd have to build a sled and buy a bit....I'd rather just drive somewhere. Lol. 

It's a 26 inch wide 4/4 top that needs to get smoothed from glue up.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

captainawesome said:


> The sawdust has been flying in my shop the past couple of weeks, and I have currently have about 8 projects going at once! You'll notice that I stole most of these ideas from other members, so a big thank you to them! What is everyone else out there making for gifts this year? This is my first picture frame. I have another waiting on splines, and two more waiting on assembly. I used THIS thread as my guide. This is one of three I am making this year. These are quick and easy (if you don't scroll the initial up top). I have a few others that I made from offcuts as backups in case I forgot about someone. 44 degree angle on the bottom and an 1 3/8" hole about 6 1/2" up from the bottom. I don't remember where I got the dimensions from, but there have been several posted on here lately. If you have a bandsaw, I suggest knocking out a few of these. They are kind of fun, and everyone is getting a kick out of them so far. I got this idea HERE and after a little bit of searching, I found a template on woodgears.ca Thankfully, I am only making one end grain cutting board this year. I just gathered up all of my scraps and threw them together to make this one. I wasn't a huge fan of the pattern at first, but it is growing on me. I have always used THIS thread as my guide for these. And last but certainly not least, a total of 32 end grain coasters. These have turned out to be a lot more work than I originally anticipated. You can see the other stack of 18 waiting to get sprayed. I got the idea HERE from Steve. I shouldn't have any problems finishing everything before Christmas... famous last words right? Hopefully this will give everyone some ideas/motivation to build some more gifts this year. Let's see what y'all have been up to.


I have. 3 almost done. Toy box,bread box and small cabinet. I have 4 jewelry/ keepsake boxes to do. Coffee table, trash can cover. Then the non Christmas stuff. Oh yea. Something called a croxeti . Probably misspelled. It is a pizza dough press


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Geez. I'm not making anything, at least not out of wood ... 

We bake a bunch of stuff and make fudge though ...

I think I could probably handle one of those wine bottle holders, and I think it would be just the sort of thing one of our friends would like.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

mike1950 said:


> 22 boxes- narrowing in on the goal!!!


I've seen some of your boxes Mike, and they are absolutely gorgeous! Those are some lucky recipients, and I am green with envy. I'm sure you have the entire process down to a science at this point. I would love to see a tutorial on how you make your boxes. I wanted to make some of those this year, but I was a little timid to try something I had no experience with.



Chris Curl said:


> Geez. I'm not making anything, at least not out of wood ...
> 
> We bake a bunch of stuff and make fudge though ...
> 
> I think I could probably handle one of those wine bottle holders, and I think it would be just the sort of thing one of our friends would like.


See, that is exactly why I started this thread. I hoped someone would get an idea after seeing what others are doing!


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

captainawesome said:


> I've seen some of your boxes Mike, and they are absolutely gorgeous! Those are some lucky recipients, and I am green with envy. I'm sure you have the entire process down to a science at this point. I would love to see a tutorial on how you make your boxes. I wanted to make some of those this year, but I was a little timid to try something I had no experience with.
> 
> 
> 
> See, that is exactly why I started this thread. I hoped someone would get an idea after seeing what others are doing!




Here it is- any questions- go ahead and ask- one step at a time they are not that hard. http://www.woodbarter.com/threads/build-da-box.2601/


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Lets see:
- 27 pens, 4 to go
- 28 wooden ornaments, ? more to go
- 1- 3' entryway bench
- 3 shadowboxes
- 7 toy tops
Those are the Christmas presents. In addition:
- 1 corner cabinet
- 3 military display boxes
- 2 crochet needle handles
- 1 candle holder
Think that's it....


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Nope - make that 4 shadowboxes!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Aside from the easel I'm making as part of the WWFC charity, I am planning a wine glass holder that isn't real complicated (mostly some scroll work and drilling), a clock that never got finished last year, and a few pens. Not going too fancy this year.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Alchymist said:


> Lets see:
> - 27 pens, 4 to go
> - 28 wooden ornaments, ? more to go
> - 1- 3' entryway bench
> ...


Ummm.... christmas 2015?


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

MasterSplinter said:


> Ummm.... christmas 2015?


Nope, all done except the few pens and a few more ornaments.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Chris Curl said:


> We bake a bunch of stuff and make fudge though ...


Well, Chris...I think you (or your sweetie) needs a few cookbook holders/stands. Our family is mostly female so this year I am going to make a few of those stands. I have one my dad made for my wife about 15 years ago. I think I will use his as a pattern but change it a little by making sure there is a relief for a power cord so an ipad or smartphone or any other tablet/ ereader, etc. can stand there and display your favorite recipe while the cooking is in progress.  And it can charge in the mean time.

I have a few pieces of walnut so...
I start tomorrow. 
Mike


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

mike1950 said:


> Here it is- any questions- go ahead and ask- one step at a time they are not that hard. http://www.woodbarter.com/threads/build-da-box.2601/


Thanks Mike!


I finally got around to making some more cutting board coating (mineral oil and paraffin wax) and got the first coat on the board last night. I wish I had taken a little more time to spread out all of my off cut pieces during the glue up, but I think it came out alright.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Alchymist said:


> Lets see:
> - 27 pens, 4 to go
> - 28 wooden ornaments, ? more to go
> - 1- 3' entryway bench
> ...


And I thought I was busy this year. I would end up misplacing all those small pieces by the time Christmas came around... I wonder how many pens and ornaments you have that fell behind a workbench?!?!?!


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice looking cutting board!!!


----------



## Anguspapa (May 4, 2013)

I'm also doing cutting boards, more of a cheese tray, and my wife is doing the spreading knife. She makes the bead out of a glass rod that is on the knife.


















Eric


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Anguspapa said:


> I'm also doing cutting boards, more of a cheese tray, and my wife is doing the spreading knife. She makes the bead out of a glass rod that is on the knife.
> Eric


Y'all are quite the dynamic duo! Beautiful boards and I especially like the purple heart accent. Care to enlighten us on the angles you use and your method of glueup?


----------



## Julie Mor (Feb 10, 2013)

My SO's son will be receiving, out of my workshop, a new body for his guitar for Christmas. Though he won't be able to see it on his guitar until some time in January. Gotta give the finish time to cure.

This was a test fit:









I just finished roughing out the belly cut, then the lunch whistle blew. :clap:


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Yep, ahead of schedule! Finished the pens today. The light colored ornaments are pine, waiting on the wife to paint. The pens and darker ornaments are walnut and poplar. Have a few extra ornaments (dark ones) ready to turn as extras.


----------



## Anguspapa (May 4, 2013)

captainawesome said:


> Y'all are quite the dynamic duo! Beautiful boards and I especially like the purple heart accent. Care to enlighten us on the angles you use and your method of glueup?


First the wood is glued straight together, then cut a 60 but the saw is set at 30, glued together again, altering the strips. I got the PK on line at http://workingwoods.com/3-D_Board_Tutorial.htm. These pictures are of a different board I did but the same concept.






































Eric


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Anguspapa said:


> First the wood is glued straight together, then cut a 60 but the saw is set at 30, glued together again, altering the strips. I got the PK on line at http://workingwoods.com/3-D_Board_Tutorial.htm. These pictures are of a different board I did but the same concept.
> 
> Eric


Thanks for the link Eric. That is a fantastic write up and a beautiful board! I know it takes a lot of time to make a tutorial like that so thank you for sharing.

This is definitely going on my list of projects to do. Now I just have to make the wife learn how to make the knives...


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

*Home stretch!*

I am just putting the finishing touches on the last 3 picture frames I'm making this year. I will also be giving away the one I built a couple of months ago because I don't really feel like making another one. I've been using the miter sled I made for all of my 45's but the joints aren't as perfect as I would like.

Here are all 3 with the maple splines glued in place. The 2 on the left are cherry and the one on the right is walnut.








This is the one I am giving to my wife. I always end up with 1 or 2 of the splines not being fully seated in the slot which drives me nuts! I spread glue on everything and beat them in with a rubber mallet, so I may need to try making some looser fitting splines in the future.








Here they are with the first coat of finish. The walnut frame is a little fancier with the maple inlay since my wife will be the recipient. I usually end up giving away all of the better projects as gifts, and giving the "experiment" ones to my wife which I don't think she appreciates. This year, she gets the biggest and bestest one I made!


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

What buzy bees you all are! Props to everyone.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

I got the first (and most important) frame all finished up tonight. The sketch is one my mom had someone draw using a picture of my son. The drawing was a gift to him on his birthday and the frame will be my wife's Christmas present.



















Finally on the wall. Plenty of flaws and mistakes, but it's the thought that counts when it comes to gifts right?!?!?!


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Looks good to me. Destined to become a family heirloom. :thumbsup:


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Early Christmas present for the wife. Trying for a Native American look... :confused1Will be re-stringing it tomorrow).


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Done with the coved ones but the little beggars still need lids.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Everybodies projects are beautiful. Congrats to all. Christmas morning with be filled with many smiles. I have to defer till next year. Too many hours at work. Haven't been in the shop at all except for have-to repairs. Thanks for the inspirations guys and gals.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

mike1950 said:


> Done with the coved ones but the little beggars still need lids.


Man........ my efforts pale in comparison to the beautiful work you do on those boxes Mike. Looks like I know what I'll be making next year!


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

captainawesome said:


> Man........ my efforts pale in comparison to the beautiful work you do on those boxes Mike. Looks like I know what I'll be making next year!


 Thanks, but you You may not want to start on boxes- they are addicting. Luckily I sell a few and give some away otherwise I would be overrun with boxes. They sure are fun though. :laughing::thumbsup:

PS. all the work in this thread is great- I love to see all the different Ideas in one thread- my favorite though is the cute little boy in the picture though- Nice frame.....


----------



## Medevack1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Ive been swampped making custom knifes some with exotic wood handles..
















.


















.


----------



## Medevack1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Also making band saw boxes....


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

One more for the stockings. The lighter wood is spalted white birch - danged difficult to turn, but I think it looks pretty nice.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Table and chairs for grandson 18 months and granddaughter 3 months


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

GROOVY said:


> Table and chairs for grandson 18 months and granddaughter 3 months


It looks great, and I'm sure you will enjoy watching the youngins' play with it for yours to come! Is this the set you started making a while back, or am I thinking of someone else?


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes it is, this is the third coat of the bartop epoxy. I used white oak so one sealing coat and on the second I figured it did not seal well enough on the first because of the bubbles plus an assortment of dust and dog hair. I sanded and recoated yesterday and only have one Shih Tzu dog hair in it on this one.


----------



## ricarpenter (Nov 7, 2012)

An American girl doll cloth armoire , 2 American girl doll beds, and 2 twin sized headboards that my wife is going to cover in cloth to match our girls bedrooms. This while remodeling my parents bathroom and building a bar for a friend that needs to be done before New Years. Thankfully my father in law just gave me a heater for the shop! 
Groovy nice tableand chairs. I like the pads . Is that leather?


----------

